# Proper Weapon etiquette at the range...



## n00b-prepper (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all,
I have been shooting for sometime. I like to take friends and those who have never shot a gun before to the range. But I have a question, what is it ok to take pregnant women to go shooting? I was just thinking of this and do not know the answer. Will the noise affect the baby or something? Probably not. I feel as long as we are safe (ie. ears and eyes) there shouldn't be a problem. But maybe there is something I am ignorant too. Maybe there are some ladies on here who have been in this situation or something. 
Thanks


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Excellent question, would love to know the answer as well.

I do not have experience with shooting ranges but when I was 40 weeks pregnant with my breech second daughter, I was standing at a busy intersection downtown Toronto when a firetruck directly in front of me started its siren, the baby jumped and turned so fast that I threw-up on the sidewalk and thankfully she wasn't breech anymore haha.
My guess a gun shot might do the same but who knows


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't think a pregnant woman would be in any more danger than anyone else, so long as the four rules are always adhered to. I would highly recommend she not drop to prone to shoot under an obstacle.

I'm also fairly confident that the baby's hearing, whatever that may be, will be protected enough by their current residence.

More than anything else I'd be concerned that the lead may have some ill effect, but I have no idea if the trace amounts we all ingest during a day at the range would be filtered out or not. So I'm a firm, sure, maybe.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't think it has any effect on the mother or the baby. From personal experience, My wife of 37 years went to the range with me right to the time of the last week of pregnancy with all three of our boys. Our third son was born in the afternoon after we had been to the range that morning.

All three boys are good shots by the way. LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First;

_RULE I:_ _ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED_
_RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY_
_RULE III: KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOUR SIGHTS ARE ON THE TARGET
RULE IV: BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET

_Second_;
_
You hear stories of people playing classical music to the child in the womb and that child grows up and becomes a concert pianist...so taking the child (in the womb) to the gun range may produce a sniper of advanced skills or something like that.

I say, go for it.

DISCLAIMER; SLIPPY IS NOT A DOCTOR SO DON'T GET ALL WORKED UP AND BLAME SLIPPY IF THE KID TURNS OUT TO BE SOMETHING LESS THAN A SNIPER WITH ADVANCED SNIPING SKILLS.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

I would do my very best to limit exposure to lead. That would mean perhaps using some of the "range-safe" ammo, which reduces the amount of airborne lead (not sure if the ammo is truly "lead-free", or if it just reduces the amount of airborne lead through some special process.) But, I think that's only available for pistol ammo. I would suspect that an outdoor range would be better. I'd also want to ensure that the woman was diligent in washing up immediately afterward, to reduce the risk of any ingestion of trace amounts on her hands.

I think that in our society today we tend to go WAY overboard on some of this stuff...but in this case I would err on the side of caution where lead and a pregnant woman were involved. I don't believe the noise would be much of an issue.

And...this is all just my opinion. I'm no doctor, or any kind of health specialist.

Tim


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I asked around and the consensus seemed to be shooting is okay up to twenty weeks. After that loud noises can affect the baby and the lead can be harmful. Also don't use gun cleaners at any time. The one doctor suggested wearing latex gloves when shooting.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> I asked around and the consensus seemed to be shooting is okay up to *twenty months*. After that loud noises can affect the baby and the lead can be harmful. Also don't use gun cleaners at any time. The one doctor suggested wearing latex gloves when shooting.


that's a long pregnancy. thankfully i'm not a woman.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> I asked around and the consensus seemed to be shooting is okay up to twenty months. After that loud noises can affect the baby and the lead can be harmful. Also don't use gun cleaners at any time. The one doctor suggested wearing latex gloves when shooting.





PrepperDogs said:


> that's a long pregnancy. thankfully i'm not a woman.


Mrs. Inor you have to stop asking Asiatic Elephants advice on shooting ranges and pregnancy...they throw out some bad info....LOL


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> I asked around and the consensus seemed to be shooting is okay up to *twenty months. *After that loud noises can affect the baby and the lead can be harmful. Also don't use gun cleaners at any time. The one doctor suggested wearing latex gloves when shooting.


Dang it!! My wife and I were doing it really wrong. She popped our boys out after only 9 months each!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Not as bad as asking primates.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

My daughter asked her Dr the question of pregnant at gun range and her Dr said not to because of the lead levels in the air... The mother breaths it and it gets into her blood stream and in turn gets into the infants. Lead is most dangerous to infants and small children. 

Me personally, I would play it safe... I make sure to wash real good after casting if Im going to be any where around my grandson...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Slippy said:


> DISCLAIMER; SLIPPY IS NOT A DOCTOR SO DON'T GET ALL WORKED UP AND BLAME SLIPPY IF THE KID TURNS OUT TO BE SOMETHING LESS THAN A SNIPER WITH ADVANCED SNIPING SKILLS.


Or mostly retarded...


----------



## n00b-prepper (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I didn't even think of the lead issue.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I don't think a pregnant woman would be in any more danger than anyone else, so long as the four rules are always adhered to. I would highly recommend she not drop to prone to shoot under an obstacle.
> 
> I'm also fairly confident that the baby's hearing, whatever that may be, will be protected enough by their current residence.
> 
> More than anything else I'd be concerned that the lead may have some ill effect, but I have no idea if t7he trace amounts we all ingest during a day at the range would be filtered out or not. So I'm a firm, sure, maybe.


I gotta agree with danny defense, the risk of exposure to lead makes it a risk for the baby. My wife didnt even drink coffee when she was pregnant.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> Dang it!! My wife and I were doing it really wrong. She popped our boys out after only 9 months each!


They probably went for 20 months so the kids would come out already talking, chewin chaw and 'rastlin with yotes. I've heard of this 20 month pregnancy wonder, and have thought about trying to convince the wife to partake so that she can pop out a 20lbs monster ready to yank the horns off a bull.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I had never heard of this before.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

We talked to the doctor and my wife's female instructor. The consensus was
Don't go to an indoor range at all - lead
Don't go to an outdoor range after 3 months, the sound can damage their developing ears.
Be careful what you touch & wash your hands.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Not as bad as asking primates.


Yes they tend to throw poo


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Meangreen said:


> Yes they tend to throw poo


Eh. No more than the poo that gets thrown around here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Suntzu said:


> ...Be careful what you touch & wash your hands.


Good advice for the youngsters.


----------

